# Oil-less turkey fryer



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Any opinions on an Oil-less turkey fryer. The reviews I read have been good but not real sure if the turkey comes out as good as oil fried. I'm looking the the Char-broil Big Easy version.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

I read a lot of reviews about the big easy, so I bought one this week but have not tried it yet. Just know that the peanut oil for my old turkey fryer has gotten so expensive that I had to find another way to cook the turkey. Based on my research it is suppose to be very close to oil frying the turkey! We shall see


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks. Guess I'll try it also.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Works great!! You will like it. We cooked up 9 turkeys last night at the VFW and everyone there that had never cooked on one of these oil less fryers was amazed at how they turned out. I've also cooked chickens many times and at Christmas cook a whole bone in prime rib. All turn out excellent!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Also , 10 minutes per pound for the turkey is just right.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Were you using the propane type or the electric type? I see good reviews on the butterball electric oil free fryer also.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Char-Broil makes 3 versions of *The Big Easy*

the original version is - the* TBE - The Big Easy*
it runs off of a propane bottle and only runs on High, no temp control and has just the wire lid for browning. it literally is a oil-less turkey fryer. turkeys up to 16# and cooks around 10'mins per pound

the 2nd model of the Big Easy is the *SRG - Smoker Roaster Grill*
it's bigger in diameter, cooks birds up to 25#, comes with a domed vented lid, has a wood chip/pellet smoker box in the side, has a High~Low control knob, and comes with a stainless infrared grill. I bought one of these 3 years ago. I really like it.

the newest model is the *BEESR - Big Easy Electric Smoker Roaster*
it has the domed lid and wood chip smoker box that the SRG model has but it's the smaller diameter like the original TBE and only holds up to a 16# bird.

Char-Broil has a message board for their users. I joined it the week I bought my SRG

if I was buying an oil-less turkey fryer today I'd buy the SRG again. one of my go-to outdoor cookers, for many things other than turkey


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

chriserman said:


> Were you using the propane type or the electric type? I see good reviews on the butterball electric oil free fryer also.


The one I own and use is the original propane type. Uses very little propane compared to the oil cookers.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I bought the one Big Easy at Academy today for $89. But found out that Ace Hardware was offering for $79 so Academy said they will refund the $10 difference. Looking forward to tryin' it out tomorrow with a chicken to start with.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone have any problems with the bottom of the bird not being as done as the rest? I have heard of people propping it up about an inch or so. 
I have done a couple on mine and that seemed to be the case for me as well.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

to know. all Big Easys are hotter towards the top than at the bottom
make sure you check the food with a good thermometer to make sure it is cooked through. I normally cook whole chickens legs up since the dark meat needs to be more done than the breast meat


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

don't forget the good old fashioned counter top electric roaster that our grandparents used. they work great, they're cheap and you can use them for a bunch of other cooks, slow, etc..
and they roast a serious turkey
they usually come in the 18qt models but there are also the 22qt models

here's the Rival 22qt
http://www.rivalproducts.com/cooking/roasters/RO230-B.html#start=2


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

CaptJack said:


> don't forget the good old fashioned counter top electric roaster that our grandparents used. they work great, they're cheap and you can use them for a bunch of other cooks, slow, etc..
> and they roast a serious turkey
> they usually come in the 18qt models but there are also the 22qt models
> 
> ...


My mother-in-law uses one. 
Comes out great everytime. Just don't overcook it or you will have turkey soup. 
Saves room to cook other stuff in the kitchen as well.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

here's the 22qt Oster roaster on Amazon


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

I just finished cooking a chicken on the Big Easy. I must say that it was the most moist chicken/turkey I've ever had....frying, baking, grilling.... 
Absolutely 100% (99.8%) approval of this method. My only concern was it said to cook for 15 minutes per pound and did so but thermometer went above the 165* "done" level but legs seemed to be a bit undercooked at that point. The breast meat was melt in your mouth outstanding. Highly recommend this cooker based totally on first experience. Ready to go full blown for the T-day turkey fry.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

here's my Char-Broil infrared SRG - Smoker Roaster Grill (oil-less turkey fryer)
we call it R2D2










I normally just cook a bone-on turley breast for Thanksgiving



















I cook my birds in the SRG on Low with the lid closed the whole time










cooking a chicken legs up so the legs get done at the same time as the breast


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

using the leg rack shelf














































you can also use a wire turkey stand to make it easier to get the bird out of the basket


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

to know. all of the Char-Broil infrared Big Easy cookers cook hotter towards the top
so you need to think about that when you are cooking a whole bird


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I really like my CB BigEasy SRG infrared propane cooker.
and after having it for 3 years I won't be getting rid of it.
BUT !!
if I was buying a new cooker today it would be the table top electric 22qt roaster.
you can do more with it. you can roast a BIG bird. you can make 5 gallon batches of gumbo, chili, homebrew, ect..  
and it replaces a slow cooker since it runs from below 150Â° up to 450Â°
and they only cost $50!!

when I move in a few years I'll probably get rid of my slow cooker and the SRG and pick up a 22qt electric roaster


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*They do the Job quite well!*

I've had mine since they came out (propane version) and have cooked 15-20 turkeys on it and some pork butts, whole chickens, etc. On my turkey, I always inject and place the legs down with the breasts up. I always do the 10 mins per pound and they have all come out awesome! I don't like the clean up though. I've gotten to where I put the "basket" in the dishwasher now and it comes out sparkling clean. Also, I always cook with the mesh lid on- makes it really crispy.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

here's the video on the TBE - The Big Easy, the basic unit


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

You guys talked me into it. I was buying some bolts at Ace Hardware and they had the Big Easy original for $79.95. 

I always cook one in the oven and the other on the smoker. I'm going to try the Big Easy for one and do the other in the smoker for me.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm anxious to see how the Thanksgiving turkey comes out. I read in several review sites that some put a small pan of smoking chips in the bottom for some smoke flavor. May even try that just to add to confusion. My 'first attempt" chicken didn't come out as smokey brown looking as the pictures on some previous posts here but it did come out ok. If for some reason this T-day turkey doesn't come out good then there will be an oil-less fryer listed on the "for sale" message board at a VERY good price...lol


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I just purchased a new Butterball turkey fryer, used it on Thanksgiving, and it was great. However, I got it out Christmas morning to fry turkeys, and it would not work. It will not reset as per the instructions. It is a useless piece of junk. Planning on buying a Big Easy.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

The original big easy is what I use. Its an awesome cooker and so simple its crazy.
I keep things off bottom of the of the basket with cheap metal skewers I cut down so they fit in the cooker. The ones with one circular end work great. Also good for keeping one chicken off another so it will brown. I suspend everything in it.
Mine is propane and it works well at the deer lease also. I did a brined turkey three years ago that they still talk about.
I use my big smoker the most, Big easy second, and a webber grill third


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Love my Big Easy. Babyback ribs are excellent also.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep, I use mine all the time. I do chickens, turkeys, pork tenderloin, wings, and last weekend I did a pork butt. I didn't care for the pork but as well as smoked, but hey, it was easy!


----------

